# Joe Satriani



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Just saw Joe Satriani live last night at the Clyde Auditorium, Glasgow as part of the Wormholes tour (new album Black Swans and Wormhole Wizards tour). As always it was fantastic:thumb:

Had great seats, front row just slightly left of the middle, ideal as Joe stands to the that side! This is the 4th time I've seen Joe but just gets better each time.

Here's a wee vid I took, not great sound but you get the idea, last few numbers they let us go right to the stage with no hassle from security.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice. Have you ever been to see Steve Vai?


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep saw Vai last year, another amazing guitarist, different type of shows really but loved them both, Vai is pretty amazing to watch to be honest, but been a fan of Joes for many years and he just such a natural player it's a pleasure to watch the gigs.

Saw Paul Gilbert as support to Satriani the last time I went to see him and he's well worth catching if he's ever playing nearby, highly recommend his albums, especially the previous new one "Silence Followed by a Deafening Roar", new ones out but still to get that.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The man's a god, I have held that opinion ever since "surfing with the alien".


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's another for the fans!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ah, he is rather good. Saw him at G3 aaaagess back with vai, two very different styles, yet very similar.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> The man's a god, I have held that opinion ever since "surfing with the alien".


I've got that on 12" vinyl LP :thumb: Trouble is I've not had a turntable for about a decade :lol:

Always liked Satch and although Vai's arguably more technically competent, I like Joe's fluid style slightly better. In fact thinking about it, I've got Passion & Warfare on vinyl as well.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Big Satriani fan here, missed him on this tour though as I was away on holiday 

Seen Satriani and Vai quite a few times, including G3 gig a few years ago.

Going to see Andy McKee in Feb next year, totaly different but check his videos on toutube :thumb:

Darren


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Just downloaded his latest album, and it's typical Satch through and through.
Some songs are a bit similar, but there's a good couple that are his trademark boogie-able material.
I think I'll need to give it a few more listens before approving or condemning it, but first listen is more positive than negative.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Surfing with the Alien - classic.
Didnt they use Summer Song in Gran Turismo 4???

I was only looking at catching up on his latest album the other night.
Must give it an audition.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Really starting to dig this latest one - definitely has a feel of the past, only still current.
Oxymoronic, I know, but quite a bit different from his last two, which are good albums, without a shadow of a doubt.
Very foot tappy....


----------

